# belated IDE_GD removal [SOLVED]

## Gentree

Hi,

for a number of good reasons, that it's pointless discussing at this stage, I've been holding onto a 2.6.32 kernel, that last vintage that supported this feature. That is no longer feasible, so I have to migrate all my /dev/hd* partitions to sata driver. 

Before updating the kernel and getting a whole raft of other shit to deal with I want to just switch out CONFIG_IDE_GD and make sure it all still boots and re-gig all the device names. 

I rebuilt with 

```
# CONFIG_IDE_GD is not set

```

but all those partitions' devices not longer show. 

```

bash-4.2#dmesg | grep hd

[    3.842096] hda: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

[    4.459995] hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    4.460316] hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

[    5.444924] hdd: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    5.451720] hdd: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    5.451788] hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    5.485384] ide-cd: hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

bash-4.2#

```

The ide cdrom still works at /dev/hdd as per my kernel command line arg. however, I don't see any partitions in /dev/sd* that match the 25 partitions on the old /dev/hda

Root fs is on /dev/sda so system boots.

Maybe I just need to turn on something else but I can't find out what. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

TIA, Gentree.

----------

## Jaglover

You better post your lspci -nn output and pastebin the kernel .config.

----------

## Gentree

thanks,

http://piments.com/tmp/.config

bash-4.2# lspci -nn

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IGP2 [10de:01e0] (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 [10de:01eb] (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 [10de:01ee] (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 [10de:01ed] (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 [10de:01ec] (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 [10de:01ef] (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge [10de:0060] (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) [10de:0064] (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 USB Controller [10de:0067] (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 USB Controller [10de:0067] (rev a3)

00:02.2 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 USB Controller [10de:0068] (rev a3)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller [10de:0066] (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge [10de:006c] (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IDE [10de:0065] (rev a2)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 AGP [10de:01e8] (rev a2)

01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] [1274:1371] (rev 06)

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller [1095:3112] (rev 02)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] [10de:0110] (rev b2)

```

----------

## Jaglover

You need CONFIG_PATA_AMD for IDE interface [0101]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IDE [10de:0065] (currently disabled in your conf).

----------

## VoidMage

If both _IDE and _ATA drivers are set, it's quite random which gets picked for use.

It's best to do it in one go.

----------

## Gentree

@JL: You need CONFIG_PATA_AMD 

built that in and no change. 

Void:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If both _IDE and _ATA drivers are set, it's quite random which gets picked for use.
> 
> It's best to do it in one go.

 

I'm trying to go to full libsata solution. For the moment it seem I have neither rather than just the wrong one. 

Thanks, all.

----------

## Jaglover

Alright, lets go alternate route, can you boot with latest SystemRescueCD (USB stick is fine) and look at lspci -nnk output?

----------

## Gentree

I could, but I have lspci on gentoo:

```
2#lspci -nnk 

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IGP2 [10de:01e0] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-nvidia

00:00.1 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 [10de:01eb] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

00:00.2 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 [10de:01ee] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

00:00.3 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 [10de:01ed] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

00:00.4 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 [10de:01ec] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

00:00.5 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 [10de:01ef] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:80ac]

00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge [10de:0060] (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard [1043:80ad]

00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) [10de:0064] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:0c11]

        Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:02.0 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 USB Controller [10de:0067] (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard [1043:0c11]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:02.1 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 USB Controller [10de:0067] (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard [1043:0c11]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:02.2 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 USB Controller [10de:0068] (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard [1043:0c11]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:04.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller [10de:0066] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard onboard nForce2 Ethernet [1043:80a7]

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

        Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge [10de:006c] (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IDE [10de:0065] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:0c11]

        Kernel driver in use: AMD_IDE

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 AGP [10de:01e8] (rev a2)

01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] [1274:1371] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Ensoniq Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI64V, AudioPCI128 [1274:1371]

        Kernel driver in use: ENS1371

        Kernel modules: snd-ens1371

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Device [3030:5032]

        Kernel driver in use: 8139too

        Kernel modules: 8139too, 8139cp

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller [1095:3112] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller [1095:6112]

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] [10de:0110] (rev b2)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device [1462:8826]

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

```

----------

## Jaglover

```
00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IDE [10de:0065] (rev a2) 

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:0c11] 

        Kernel driver in use: AMD_IDE 
```

It kind of confirms my assumption you need PATA_AMD for libata migration. However ... since you disabled EIDE and enabled PATA in your experimental kernel and it is still not working my next guess is your SATA RAID controller is messing things up as far as it comes to naming device nodes.

Still would be great if you booted from SystemRescueCD and looked what drivers are used and how devices are named.

----------

## Gentree

OK I booted with parted magic 6.6 , should be same enough. 

the IDE drive comes up as sda, the SATA drives getting pushed along one. (Which is what I really hate about crap: non stable device names). 

That pointed out I was missing ATA_GENERIC . I still have not managed to find that in make menuconfig , so I edited .config directly.

pata_amd module was getting loaded , so I added that too and new we see it in lspci:

```

00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IDE [10de:0065] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:0c11]

        Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

```

Now with, on the face of it the same config. I still don't get ANY /dev/hd* , even IDE DVD had gone. 

So a couple of wrinkles sorted out but still no drive. 

Thanks for your guidance.

----------

## Jaglover

Gentree,

first, if you could not enable it in menuconfig it means you miss a parent option. Use  '/' in menuconfig as you do it in less to search.

Second, editing .config manually is asking for trouble because dependencies are not satisfied.

Regarding  hd* devices - there will be none, they all will show up as sd* when PATA drivers are used.

----------

## Gentree

PS in relation to your comment about the RAID, I unplugged the second SATA which in newly installed. No change.

This remaining SATA+IDE is the hardware that was working before. 

Could you clarify ide_core should be off for libsata ?

Thx

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> Regarding hd* devices - there will be none, they all will show up as sd* when PATA drivers are used.

 

Duh! Thx.

with single SATA , the IDE is now showing as sdb* with it's 25 partitions. Nearly there. 

I'll put the other one back....

----------

## Gentree

OK. I now have three drives again !

I need to fix fstab to get everything mounting properly but it's fixed. 

The main trick was to use a live boot to find out what modules I was missing. I should have thought of that. 

Thanks for all the help. 

 :Cool: 

BTW ata_generic was half way down the long list under ATA_SFF , I was just missing it with all the hardware specific options in there. 

Thanks for the / search tip. I was forgetting that. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Jaglover

You are welcome!

BTW, looking at your location ... my most pleasant hotel experience ever was in Reims. I arrived there by sunset. Stopped at first hotel I could sight. Stepped in, asked for a room. I was handed a key no questions asked, no paperwork whatsoever. Next morning after breakfast I loaded my stuff into my car, went back inside, had to wait a few minutes for a clerk to pay my bill. If I paid cash there would be no trace of me being there. Isn't that unusual in our current world? Well, I did use a credit card, still no ID was required.

Then, after a few months I was traveling in the US. I was denied a motel room in Pennsylvania because my European ID did not have an address on it (my home country thinks revealing peoples addresses is a breach of privacy). !?! No comments.

----------

## Gentree

Yes, France can be refreshingly old-fashioned at times. 

I've sadly added US to my own personal no-fly zone. So unless I get kidnapped by a seal team in a dawn raid for using a subversive OS I probably won't need a room in Penn state nor a state pen.

----------

